# Medical Marijuana Changed My Life



## Maylin (Apr 3, 2019)

Specifically a 1:1 ratio of THC to CBD. Which means the cannabis I consume has an equal amount of THC and CBD. I take a very small amount every 4-6 hour's, and it makes me feel so fucking normal. It doesn't make me high, and no other formulation works as well. Brands that have worked for me include City Trees: Calm vape pen (Las Vegas Nevada) and Cbx Sciences: Amplify vape pen (colorado). I'm trying an edible right now so soon I will know the actual dosage. So that's my advise. Here's my story.

Before I started medicating I lived with the condition for 4 years. It started out as panic attacks triggered by the dissociative symptoms. The feelings became so frequent that they stopped inducing panic, within a year it was a 24/7 experience. I comorbidly had PTSD and depression.

When I got divorced I got treatment for my PTSD and depression. Both were alleviated within 6 months of therapy, but the DDD hadn't budged. My therapist told me to accept it, but I was miserable. I wasn't able to work full time. It was a miracle I didn't get fired. I felt disconnected from my environment, I didn't know who I was, I was easily overwhelmed by my senses, and thoughts, and I couldn't focus for the life of me. My path to try every possible solution lead me to cannabis, and I am grateful for that will and determination.

When I came back from Vegas (it's not legal where I live) it was like a miracle. I introduced myself to a coworker and said "I know you won't understand this, but it feels like I'm meeting you for the first time. Like I've chatted with you in a video game, but this is the first time I've met you in person." It felt like a huge burden had been lifted off my shoulders and simply existing was no longer exhausting. I kept reality checking, and everything always checked out.

At the time I thought I was 100% healed, but I'm not. I'll probably have to rely on this medication for the rest of my life. I still have to avoid triggers like sleep deprivation, long driving hours, and too much tv time. But I sometimes forget what derealization felt like given I go so long between symptoms.
I've been using cannabis for 8 months now. Sometimes I feel like an addict or something so I discontinue my treatment, like I did recently. God, I can't believe I used to feel that terrible all of the time.

If you have DDD I highly recommend this medication. I have no idea if it will work for other people, but I feel like the sooner you can treat it, the more treatable it is. I hope this can help somebody.


----------



## KimSavage (Mar 22, 2019)

Never heard of cannabis makes it better, well if it helps you then this method of treatment has a right to be.


----------



## KimSavage (Mar 22, 2019)

Needing advice! Where I live mj grows in the summer. It almost without THC. This mj is kinda wild or something. Is there any chance that this mj contains others cannabinoids that may help with dp?


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow interesting. I have been banging on about CBD for a while now and feel it is helping me. it at least helps me relax and sleep better which isn't a bad thing! Only marginally helps the DP/DR but something is better than nothing. I am glad that it helped you







I have recently started a full spectrum CBD vape (without THC as it is illegal). THC would help it I feel

People dont understand the importance of the THC;CBD ratio. CBD actually PROTECTS the brain from the damage that THC can cause.

This is just a 3min part from the channel 4 drugs live show where people did drugs live on tv lol this really outlines the difference between skunk (bad! High THC; low CBD ratio) and what they call 'hash' (Balanced THC;CBD better!). Hash has resin from the whole plant ie leaves/stems etc which ups the CBD ratio. It is important for people to realise this and what they took when DP was triggered. If you watch the whole programme one person takes hash and is fine and then takes skunk and describes an experience a LOT like DPD. It was transient for him and went after an hour.

For me it was resoundingly SKUNK that harmed me. It has a sharp 'zoned out' high that is quite brutal and disconnected and you can't focus. HASH was more relaxing, rounded and I could still focus on what was going on around me. Skunk was nasty and I don't know why I smoked it for so long. This is a big reason why I advocate education and legalisation of marijuana despite the damage that skunk caused, as people just don't know what they get from a drug dealer


----------



## Maylin (Apr 3, 2019)

Kim, unfortunatly from my experience CBD alone (the only thing you could get legally) wasn't helpfull. The farther the ratio got from 1:1, the less helpful. If you can drive to a nearby legal state, that's what I do. But I've also heard really good things about a stellate ganglion nerve block for treating DDD. I was getting ready to try that before I found medical marijuana.


----------



## Maylin (Apr 3, 2019)

Broken, it's interesting. I know DDD is often triggered for people when recreationally using cannabis. I feel like it's one of the few things we actually concretely know about the condition. But that's one of the reasons I tried to use it as medicine. I reasoned if it could cause the condition, then I at least new it was interacting with the same part of the brain. For me it feels like my brain is naturally stuck in a miserable high, and weed sobers me up. My DDD was triggered by trama so I wasn't afraid of it. I was also encouraged learning that cannabis helped PTSD, and it defiantly wiped out reacuring memories of my trauma. I just stopped thinking about it.
Thc and cbd work synergistically together. They make each other exponentially stronger.


----------



## KimSavage (Mar 22, 2019)

Ganglion blockade is not available in Russia and medical marijuana as well. So there’s no way I try it legally. Only bicycle, pack and hot summer day in the morning when you need it you go for it.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

If you find something that helps more power to you! Yes that is what made me look into CBD more, CBD seems to act in an opposite way to THC. THC isn't all bad but the ratio is key! And most illegal marijuana now is skunk which is very bad news for mental health particularly schizophrenia and psychosis. That is why I am pro legalisation, education and research as people take it anyway and have no idea what they take or what it can do.

CBD has actually helped me, people here are understandably very against anything from the marijuana plant. I believe THC causes DPD/DDD as it is linked downstream to the kappa opioid system. This is what gives it the painkilling effect. However, this is also the dissociation system (if we have one) that causes mammals to dissociate in the freeze response. It is almost a kindness from nature as it numbs emotion/pain and makes an awful experience just about survivable. It becomes very unkind though when it is left switched on.

If you look up the effects of salvia divornum (usually just called salvia) it's effect are VERY like depersonalization. Out of body experiences and people literally feeling they have 'become the chair they are sitting on'. So bizarre but key to understanding DPD at it's extremes. THC affects this system much more weakly but in the same way. I was fine taking hash but skunk did give me much more 'depersonalization' states. I would zone out, things would look foggy/dreamy, I couldn't follow conversations, would be very anxious/paranoid. It wasn't enjoyable but it also numbed emotions which was better than feeling them.

I agree THC and CBD help make each other stronger. I would love to try a small amount of THC with lots of CBD. But there is no safe way for me to do that. Hoping for uk legalisation soon, as police spend the majority of their time on drug and gang crime which are both very interrelated. Anyway I digress, I think the key thing that helps is the CBD but like you say a small amount of THC enhances that. Hope it continues to help!


----------



## KimSavage (Mar 22, 2019)

What about others fitocannabinoids that nonmedical MJ contains?


----------



## Maylin (Apr 3, 2019)

Kim, I've used cannabis with artificially high amounts of the terpene limonene. Limonene can be purchased online like an essential oil. www.buyterpenesonline.com/terpenes-for-sale/limonene/?attribute_pa_size=1-oz&gclid=Cj0KCQjwnKHlBRDLARIsAMtMHDHEb_sQVHLeEp0HMD3Tg6Lpt5vMij_ubCZDkh9Kx9hUGLScK3hanDUaAqTGEALw_wcB. I have never used limonene in isolation like this. I found it very good for mental clarity, but not disociative feelings. For me a foggy mind is the most debilitating of my symptoms, so potentially there is that.


----------



## joelynnpamplin (10 mo ago)

It's great that people stop seeing marijuana and other cannabis products as something bad and illegal. I'm happy about the legalization of cannabis because even before it was legalized, I knew about the plant's many health benefits. My father told me about how he harvested cannabis as a child to make thread and fabric from it. They sold cannabis thread at the market and got good money for it. And a friend of mine told me that his son with autism was prescribed CBD oil to calm the nerves for external and internal use. They've been buying this oil from Oklahoma medical cannabis dispensaries for a long time. I wish everyone would treat medicinal plants differently.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

joelynnpamplin said:


> It's great that people stop seeing marijuana and other cannabis products as something bad and illegal.


for sure buddy cannabis is one of the major reasons why this forum does exist. cockhead


----------



## Jimboscope (7 mo ago)

I never heard about this, but it's important where you get the cannabis or other drugs. Sometimes they are mixed with something else and can be extremely dangerous for your body even if you consume them in small quantities.


----------



## Proskovie (7 mo ago)

You're right; people who try clean cannabis can easily detect good and bad ones. I'm not a fan of them anymore, and I had the power to give up on them, but before that, my friends and I were always checking and following ASAP Market - Darknet marketplaces onion link.. In my opinion, it is a platform on the dark internet, and it's safer to get these products from there. Firstly, you'll get good quality stuff, and even if they aren't healthy for you, at least you know you don't put yourself in more danger.


----------



## hyacinthyaffe5 (7 mo ago)

Medical marijuana really helps with stress-related illnesses. It is wonderful that it helps you feel better and recover. Keep in mind that any drug is addictive, so you need to take it in proper amounts. In addition to marijuana, other drugs have sedative properties. You can read about their effects and drug effects on this website What is Cocaine and How it Works | Understanding Cocaine Abuse. Medical studies have long proven the positive effects of drugs on the human nervous system, but only when necessary and not overused. So approach this issue consciously and be careful!


----------

